# SuperValu.....Reward points and Scanning at Checkout.



## Bronco Lane (4 Mar 2021)

I used to shop a fair bit in SuperValu but over the past two years I was seduced in to using Dunnes Stores €10 off for a €50 spend. As a result I seldom shop in SuperValu.

I visited SuperValu this week.  Two things I noticed, the first was......after completing my shop I was asked to hand over my Rewards fob so it could be scanned and to avail of my Reward points. This was handled by the cashier and handed back to me. During these Covid times I felt that this was not the most hygenic. When in Dunnes Stores, my Rewards fob is scanned and not handled.

Secondly. In the past I used to get my Reward points converted to money off vouchers and posted to me. This happened I think twice a year.  Then it appeared to have stopped. I can't remember the last time I got my rewards converted to vouchers and posted to me.  I vaguely remember that on one occasion these were converted at the checkout, unknown to me and a voucher was spit out at the till but not highlighted by the cashier. At least in Dunnes Store you expect the voucher if you spend €50.

If someone here regularly shops in SuperValu, maybe they could give me an update?

Thanks


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Mar 2021)

Can you install the Supervalu Real Rewards app on your phone?
You might have to register an online account first https://supervalu.ie/rewards
Check for weekly spend and save vouchers in there.
I write the code out in very large digits onto a postit and show it to the cashier.

If you seldom shop in Supervalu you may not have reached the threshold.
I think less than that they don't mail anything out to you.
You had to have more than 250 points on 3rd February 2021.

If your energy bill is with Electric Ireland you can use e.g. 250 points to get €5 off your bill.

My local SV has lots of antibacterial wipes around.
I use one on trolley \ basket.
I bring one with me and use that at the checkout handling the divider, rewards card etc


----------



## SlugBreath (4 Mar 2021)

I have to say that the Dunnes Stores system is the best. We get €10 off a €50 spend by way of voucher on the till receipt. Simple to use and I can use it to spend on any groceries.  I also get an email offering me €10 off a €40 spend.  I take a photo of this and use it on my phone. The problem with this is that you are packing your groceries, dealing with cash and change, managing your voucher on your phone etc.  Much simpler to hand in the voucher.

Lidl have these weekly rewards. Specific money off vouchers on specific products. Not great. Dunnes Stores system much better. Also with Lidl if you don't have the internet on your phone you have to search for a spot in the store where you can access the internet to access the voucher. 

SuperValu. I get regular emails offering me discounts on numerous partner product.  But I don't get emails offering me rewards on SuperValu products.  I want SuperValu to offer me SuperValu products not Electricity or similar discounts...


----------



## Gordon Gekko (4 Mar 2021)

That sounds odd to me.

We shop in SuperValu and there are screens between the checkout staff and the customers. The scanner thing is beside a little window and you scan your Rewards card or app yourself.


----------



## gipimann (4 Mar 2021)

Re LIDL and the app - I read about a handy trick for swiping the in-app card if you don't have reliable internet access at the checkout.
Take a screenshot of your Lidl card, and show the photo to the reader.


----------



## Leo (4 Mar 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> after completing my shop I was asked to hand over my Rewards fob so it could be scanned and to avail of my Reward points. This was handled by the cashier and handed back to me. During these Covid times I felt that this was not the most hygenic. When in Dunnes Stores, my Rewards fob is scanned and not handled.



The couple of SVs I'm familiar with all have little scanners near the payment terminals to self-scan the rewards card, and the only Dunnes I know still ask for the fob to be handed over, or at least did the last time I was there a few months back.



Bronco Lane said:


> Secondly. In the past I used to get my Reward points converted to money off vouchers and posted to me. This happened I think twice a year.



As above, likely down to not reaching the quota, see [broken link removed].


----------



## mathepac (3 May 2021)

Dunnes have since installed new scanners that can read the reward card details from your phone as well as the emailed cash reward vouchers they email out from time-to-time.

The SV fob scanners are very hit-and-miss IME.


----------



## C3PO00 (3 May 2021)

SV has the scanner thing at checkout in our local. Rewards vouchers on the app only. The annoying thing is the bag packers, they are so eager to do something they often end up touching your things even when you say no.


----------



## Hooverfish (3 May 2021)

gipimann said:


> Re LIDL and the app - I read about a handy trick for swiping the in-app card if you don't have reliable internet access at the checkout.
> Take a screenshot of your Lidl card, and show the photo to the reader.


That's a great tip. I absolutely loathe the Lidl app though I like the shop because it's so slow to load and there is never anything on the app offers that I actually want to buy... basically the online receipts are the only useful thing about it.


----------



## MrEarl (3 May 2021)

Hello,

The Real Rewards app works fine for me -  in terms of collecting points and getting vouchers, which can also be used on the scanner.

Occasionally,  I find the scanners in Supervalu can be difficult to use, although turning the brightness up to full on my phone, usually solves the problem.  On rare occasion, I'm asked to show the cashier my phone, so they can type in my rewards card number, or the number on a money back voucher - usually through the glass screen,  with no issues.

Like others have mentioned,  there are plenty of wipes, hand sanitisers etc. around my local Supervalu, but like other things we could mention about Supervalu stores,  they are very inconsistent, and not all as good as each other.

The Dunnes €10 vouchers appear great, at first glance, but I hate having to retain paper vouchers,  and find the absence of an app that caters for Dunnes loyalty vouchers, reward points etc. a pain. How an organisation as big as Dunnes haven't sorted that out,  I just don't know.  Also, I've been told that Dunnes have increased many of their prices to help offset the cost of giving the €10 vouchers, has anyone checked their prices against say Tesco?

For those carrying lots of loyalty cards around,  check out an app called "stocard", its quite handy.


----------



## Mousehelp (4 May 2021)

You can be sure the Cost of  the €10 off shop is added to the cost of groceries. I find Tesco much cheaper than Dunnes. I think Dunnes quality is very poor - esp their fruit and veg and their own brand products. 
Also, i often see staff members in my local Dunnes (Manager included) wearing no masks or masks around their chin which puts me off the shop big time.


----------



## deanpark (4 May 2021)

Mousehelp said:


> You can be sure the Cost of  the €10 off shop is added to the cost of groceries. I find Tesco much cheaper than Dunnes. I think Dunnes quality is very poor - esp their fruit and veg and their own brand products.
> Also, i often see staff members in my local Dunnes (Manager included) wearing no masks or masks around their chin which puts me off the shop big time.


I disagree - fruit and veg in Dunnes is excellent. Plus there is no way Tesco is 20% cheaper than Dunnes so the Dunnes vouchers are a definite saving. I find Tesco stores drab and dreary and a lot of their stuff is British with high Irish mark ups.


----------



## almostthere (4 May 2021)

I think if you use the €10 off voucher in Dunnes Stores wisely it can save you money. We generally only purchase those items on special offer in Dunnes plus the basics.  Prices on certain items are way higher than other stores but if you are aware then you just avoid those items. We often let the €10 off voucher just go out of date.  However someone must have spotted this so we are now sent an email with a €10 off a €40 spend just to tempt us back.
Having all the main stores within a mile of our home gives us plenty of choice. Not everyone has this convenience.

We do like Lidl and stock up with those items that we cannot get in Dunnes or Tesco......especially when they have their "Greek" or "Spanish" or "German" week of products from those countries.

Regarding safety and hygiene we try and avoid stores that are stuffy/hot...or where the aisles and checkouts are on top of each other.


----------



## lukegriffen (4 May 2021)

I shop just for myself & now find it hardly worth the effort of scanning a reward card since alcohol has been removed. If you spend 10e & get 10 points, that's 10 cents discount super valu will give me in 6 months time. Forget it. At least with Lidl the 50c or 1euro off is immediate.


----------



## Tintagel (6 Oct 2021)

We were posted from SuperValu, 4 x €10 off a €50 spend vouchers this week.  I already have Dunnes Stores vouchers coming out my ears including €5 off a €25 spend.  If SuperValu want to get me back in to their supermarket they need to make it worthwhile, they need to achieve this by sending me out something better than the Dunnes offering.

Also, when I do visit SuperValu everything is more expensive than Dunnes.


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Oct 2021)

almostthere said:


> However someone must have spotted this so we are now sent an email with a €10 off a €40 spend just to tempt us back.


I consider those €40 off vouchers to be a waste of time as you do not get an automtic follow-on €10 voucher off €50.


----------



## joer (6 Oct 2021)

Sue Ellen said:


> I consider those €40 off vouchers to be a waste of time as you do not get an automtic follow-on €10 voucher off €50.


I find them useful in Supervalue when they have a wine sale on the wines that I like because you get the reduction plus the 10 euro off also .


----------



## RetirementPlan (6 Oct 2021)

joer said:


> I find them useful in Supervalue when they have a wine sale on the wines that I like because you get the reduction plus the 10 euro off also .


I thought that you couldn't use vouchers for alcohol any more?


----------



## joer (6 Oct 2021)

RetirementPlan said:


> I thought that you couldn't use vouchers for alcohol any more?


You can but you cannot use your rewards card though.


----------



## odyssey06 (6 Oct 2021)

joer said:


> You can but you cannot use your clubcard though.


You must have gotten lucky or found a bug in the system...
[broken link removed]


----------



## joer (6 Oct 2021)

odyssey06 said:


> You must have gotten lucky or found a bug in the system...
> [broken link removed]


Either that or I found a bug on the checkout   .


----------



## Páid (6 Oct 2021)

Did you purchase only alcohol or were there groceries also?

If alcohol is part of a larger grocery shop you can use the vouchers towards the groceries.


----------

